# Ticks



## Marshrat007

Anybody have recommendations for tick repellant?


----------



## RJH68

This stuff is the best I have found. Walmart has it.


----------



## Marshrat007

I’ll check it out, thank you!


----------



## Kenlow1

X2 on the Permethrin!!!


----------



## M.Magis

You can buy permethrin concentrate at any farm store and mix it for pennies.


----------



## c. j. stone

Not sure where you’re located but in NE Ohio we have MARC’s stores. In their buy/close-outs dept, they have their seasonal(gardening, seeds, fertizers, repellent’s, etc included. They have a 100% Deet “Coleman” brand product. It might be in other stores. I use it whenever I’m in or near woods in the Spring&Summer on my lower legs(clothes, boots, pant and shirt cuffs, pocket openings). I don't use it on bare skin, hands, face, etc. I can’t remember when I found my last tick. Will keep the biting “stable flies” we encounter on Lake Erie while fishing at bay as well!


----------



## ruffhunter

permethrin and picardian combined. deet is not for ticks


----------



## MuskyFan

RJH68 said:


> This stuff is the best I have found. Walmart has it.
> View attachment 485111
> View attachment 485111


Used this when I shot a lot of 3D archery. Works extremely well.


----------



## Shad Rap

Marshrat007 said:


> I’ll check it out, thank you!


Just don't spray it on your skin...only for clothes.


----------



## M.Magis

Permethrin can be used topically. Its used in lotions and shampoos to treat things like lice, scabies, and other parasites.


----------



## DH56

X3 on permethrin shown in pics above. Used it for about 10 years. Only apply to your clothes, boots etc. Follow instructions on the container. Walmart and other retailers carry it. Also available on line.


----------

